# accepted to culinary school!



## luvs (Jul 21, 2005)

i just found out i got accepted to culinary school a few minutes ago!!!!!!!! i am sooooooooo happy!!!!!!!! i am just so thrilled!!!!!!!!! i had 2 interviews with the school the other day. i just can't wait till the semester begins. i have to move to pittsburgh within the next several weeks so i can get settled into my new place and get familiar with the bus system. time to get my very first job, too. 
i was so happy i screamed right into the admission's representative's ear when he said i was accepted, oops! i didn't mean to do that, lol. i was just so happy!


----------



## msalper (Jul 21, 2005)

*Congratulations!!*

Congratulations!!!!. Waiting for new tastes from you, Chef


----------



## bknox (Jul 21, 2005)

Excellent work. I am excited for you and a little jealous. 

Hopefully you will post any cool tricks you are going to learn.

Congratulations,
Bryan


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Luvs, I'm so, so happy for you!  That's a fantastic school.  I love that area of the city too.  Keep us posted on everything!  And next time hubby and I are in Pgh, we'll come eat in the student restaurant!


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 21, 2005)

That is SO exciting and I am very happy for you!! CONGRATS!!!

HUG!!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 21, 2005)

That's great news Luvs! Congrats!!

John


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 21, 2005)

CONGRATS!  I'm completely thrilled for you.  Keep us posted.


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2005)

Luvs I am so very very proud of you !
Congratulations !!!!!  I know you'll be
wonderful at it !!!  You should be very
proud girl... who care's if  you screamed
in the guy's ear, it's worth it lmao.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 21, 2005)

*Congrats!!*

Post a pic of you in your toque with knife kit!


----------



## corazon (Jul 21, 2005)

That's so awesome, Congrats!  Which school will you be going to?  I started Culinary School a few years ago but certain things came up and I had to leave.  I haven't made it back yet, with young kids in the house and bills to pay I don't think I'll make it back to school for a few years.  I will be so happy to not be waiting tables anymore and be back in the kitchen!  I want to hear all about it!  Don't be a stranger once you start school, we want all the details!


----------



## htc (Jul 21, 2005)

LUVS, that's huge, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't forget about us on your way to the top!!!


----------



## luvs (Jul 21, 2005)

thanks for all the kind words and encouragement, guys! 
corazon, that's awesome that you were in culinary school, but i know being a Mommy takes a lot of work!
i wouldn't forget you guys, htc. i love these boards too much to forget you guys. 
PA, i'd love if you guys stopped by and tried the food at the school. i actually think i might try to get a job in the caf.
jennyema, i have to get a bunch of kitchen items, including a set of knives, so i'll get a pic posted of me all uniformed-up and with my kitchen gear if you want.
i'll keep you all updated.
thanks again, guys!


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 21, 2005)

That is wonderful!  I would love to do that.  Keep posting on the wonderful yummies you'll get to learn to make.  Is there anything in particular that you want to learn how to make?


----------



## pdswife (Jul 21, 2005)

I am so happy for you 
and PROUD of you too!!!   Congrats luv's.  
This is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Jul 21, 2005)

That's great luvs!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 21, 2005)

Thats great news Luv. Have fun!


----------



## jkath (Jul 21, 2005)

Well done, luvs. Well done.


----------



## luvs (Jul 21, 2005)

thank you, guys!
mrsdove, i would like to learn to make some new sauces. i love making sauces and would love to learn more about them. 
there are a lot of things i need to get squared away before i go to school; i have a lot to do in the next few months. the schooling is contingent upon that. this is just so awesome.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 21, 2005)

That is such fantastic news, I hope to get lots of new recipes from you.
Have fun getting ready.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, this is just wonderful news...I just knew you'd be accepted..I also know that you will excell in all that you do. Take that school by storm. I'm sure everyone here will be waiting to hear all about it. Wish I could give you a hug..but a cyber one will have to do {{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}}}

kadesma


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2005)

Way to go Luvs! That is so cool!


----------



## luvs (Jul 21, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Which school will you be going to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## callie (Jul 21, 2005)

Congratulations, luvs!!!!! Way to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 21, 2005)

Congrats, luvs!  Trust me, it's worth it!

Kinda funny about your school being one of the top three.  When I was in college, my instructors said that my Alma Mater was #3 in the nation (at that time).


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2005)

Luvs:

That's great news!  Congratulations.


----------



## tweedee (Jul 21, 2005)

Congradulations luvs, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 22, 2005)

That is fantastic Luvs!  I'm so happy for you!

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey luvs, congratulations.   That is wonderful news and I am so happy for you.


----------



## corazon (Jul 22, 2005)

I wish I was going with you!


----------



## luvs (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks!
i have had the biggest smiled pasted on my face all day.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 22, 2005)

*WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!*


*CONGRATS Luvs!!!!!!!  *


*Our hearts are with you!     *


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 23, 2005)

We are so happy for you Luvs, We will pray everything goes well and we will be the first ones in line when you open your new place afterwards   COnGrats


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2005)

congrats luvs, good luck and study hard.

i will be right behind maidrite. (you have to look quick as i jump up so my head pops up over his shoulder)

hi luvs

<maidrite>

congra

<maidrite>

tulations luvs

<maidrite>

good lu

<maidrite>

ck


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jul 23, 2005)

Rock on, luvs! I guess you'll be the Big Kahuna now, huh?


----------

